# Which emulators are best for online co-op play?



## test84 (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi,
Which emulators (PC emulators) are best for NES and GENESIS online co-op playing? 
and if they need special config to do so, plz share the info.

thx test.


----------



## Pimpmynintendo (Jul 2, 2008)

Supposedly Kega Fusion(Genesis) does and Jnes(NES) does. I think Jnes needs a middleware program called Kaillera.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jnes

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kega_Fusion#KGen_.281997.29


----------



## test84 (Jul 2, 2008)

thnx, will check 'em out.


----------

